# No File and Printer Sharing and no Client



## votabuz (Jun 27, 2005)

I am trying to install "Client for Microsoft Networks" and "File and Printer Sharing". When I checkmark these items in my connection properties (the are currently off) and try to OK, I get this response:

Your current selection will also disable  the following components:
Client for Microsoft Networks
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks
Are you sure you want to disable these component(s)?

So there is no way to save the settings. I also tried the network setup wizard - it goes through the entire sequence, but does not save the settings either. Is there another way to change these settings?

Also, I attempted to Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP, but _ipconfig _ confirms that NetBIOS is disabled.

This is a laptop running XP. The same happens whether I change the wired or the wireless connection.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd suggest resetting the TCP/IP stack to defaults and trying again.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## votabuz (Jun 27, 2005)

I entered both netsh commands. One change I noticed is that now I can use the name of my computer in commands rather than just its IP. 

But I still can't enable Client for Microsoft Networks, and the File and Printer Sharing. And config still shows NetBIOS over TCP/IP as disabled. Any way these can be changed ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect your system installation has been corrupted. You might consider trying a repair installation of XP.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You may want to try going too start,run and type sfc \scannow in the box and click ok. You will need your Windows XP cd in the drive when you do this. It should find Windows files that are messed up and replace them. If this does not work, go with the repair install.


----------



## votabuz (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, nothing worked so far, so will try to reinstall.
Thanks, everyone.


----------



## canoodler (Jul 27, 2005)

*Fixed it*

Uninstalled network card via Hardware Manager. Detection of the Network card on reboot. That fixed it for me. Hope this does it for everyone else.


----------

